# Lift Engineer look to move to USA Can anyone help



## Sybex_ad (Aug 4, 2009)

HI

I'm a lift/Elevator Engineer looking to move to the USA (maybe Florida). I currently don't have a qualification but have 13 years experience. I am looking to gain a qualifiaction shortly. 

Can anyone give me any infomation on how easy it would be for me to get a job in the states as an engineer and if a NVQ3 would carry any weight in the states.

Plus if anyone could tell me how well it pays and how I could go about finding a compay to sponsor a visa that would be helpful too?

Ric


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sybex_ad said:


> HI
> 
> I'm a lift/Elevator Engineer looking to move to the USA (maybe Florida). I currently don't have a qualification but have 13 years experience. I am looking to gain a qualifiaction shortly.
> 
> ...


Your chosen profession is extremely unlikely to secure you a suitable immigration status to live and work in the US.

Given this, your other questions are moot. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

